# Is this a yellow blaze female?



## unk3wl (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought this fish as a juvenile, was marked as a Yellow Benga Peacock, was hoping for a male. Now the fish is about 4" and looks more like a Yellow Blaze female, than a Yellow Benga from what pictures I have found on the internet. Any confirmation would be great, Thanks!!

The fish on the left.



























Thanks for looking!


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

With Melanochromis in the same tank, I highly doubt this fish is going to ever color up enough for you to tell what it is.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Definitely not a yellow benga, not even a peacock. That fish is a hap.

Peacocks have vertical lines, haps have spots.

Looks like Tanzania Spilonotus to me.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

try separating it into a different tank and see what it does. But, it certainly looks female to me, judging by lack of color and finnage.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It is neither a yellow blaze or a yellow benga.


----------

